# USB Thumbdrive and missing /dev/daX device



## redw0lfx (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, All,

I recently converted my workstation from FreeBSD-8.2 to FreeBSD-9.0-RC1.  Workstation is running XFCE-4.8, hald, console-kit, dbus.  I am having an issue attaching a 16GB USB Thumbdrive formatted for MS-DOS.  The /dev/daX device never gets created and dmesg gives the following output:


```
ugen3.2: <SMI Corporation> at usbus3
umass0: <SMI Corporation USB DISK, class 0/0, rev 2.00/11.00, addr 2> on usbus3
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:2:0:-1: Attached to scbus2
```

usbconfig gives the following output when Thumbdrive is attached:

```
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen2.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen3.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.2: <Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1 Microsft> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen0.2: <Logitech Illuminated Keyboard Logitech> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen3.2: <USB DISK SMI Corporation> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

Attaching an 8GB USB Thumbdrive formatted for MS-DOS does work as expected in that the /dev/daX device is created and I am able to mount it.

The 16GB Thumbdrive did use to work on FreeBSD-8.2.  I have tried steps found here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=22854&highlight=SCSI+Bulk-Only. Camcontrol doesn't list the USB Thumbdrive either.  Can anyone suggest what might be going on or how to get more information from the system?


----------



## redw0lfx (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, after doing some more googling with different terminologies, I finally stumbled across this temporary solution that works:


```
usbconfig -d 3.2 add_quirk UQ_MSC_NO_SYNC_CACHE
usbconfig -d 3.2 reset
```

After issuing the above commands I can see the /dev/da0 device created correctly.  Very strange that my other FreeBSD-9.0 RC1 system doesn't have this issue though.  

For those interested, the issue has been addressed under PR 160911.  However, I have not attempted to update my system to verify that the fixes committed fully resolve the issue.


----------

